# The Village Ride - June 16th 2012



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

I know there's a few CT members who are more into the roadie thing, so this should be right up your alley *cough*o3jeff*cough*.  It's gonna be a good time for a good cause!

http://www.villageforchildren.org/events/village-cycle-event.html


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2012)

There's a lot of hills out that way! Will you sponsor me for $350 so I can get the jersey?


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> There's a lot of hills out that way! Will you sponsor me for $350 so I can get the jersey?



No, but if you did the ride I'd donate some money to your fundraising effort.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

There's not _that_ much climbing in the 25K ride...

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/75419544


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2012)

That really isn't much at all. Looking at my past tracks I do 400 feet in 15 miles around my neighborhood and there isn't a hill in it!


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That really isn't much at all. Looking at my past tracks I do 400 feet in 15 miles around my neighborhood and there isn't a hill in it!



I bet you probably do more climbing in most mountain bike rides...

You've been doing all this road riding, you may as well put it to some good use..


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2012)

I am thinking about doing the 50k ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I am thinking about doing the 50k ride.



Do it!


----------



## MR. evil (May 22, 2012)

A co-worker and I are both going to do the 50k ride. Looks like we are going to set up a team under our firms name tomorrow. I will post up a link to to my fund raising page once it's setup so you can all donate to the cause.

Toying around with the idea that if I reach an certain fund raising goal (will need to be HUGE) that I will do the 100k route. Not sure about it though.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> A co-worker and I are both going to do the 50k ride. Looks like we are going to set up a team under our firms name tomorrow. I will post up a link to to my fund raising page once it's setup so you can all donate to the cause.
> 
> Toying around with the idea that if I reach an certain fund raising goal (will need to be HUGE) that I will do the 100k route. Not sure about it though.



Awesome!  Let us know when you get the fundraising setup.


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Awesome!  Let us know when you get the fundraising setup.



Just got everything setup, below is a link to my fund raising page.

https://www.kintera.org/faf/donorReg/donorPledge.asp?ievent=489101&supId=360093373


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2012)

Just got my first donation (and a very generous one at that) from Marc Moseley of all people. I guess all those years of Randi and I giving him donations to ride in the PanMass Challenge came back in a good way. 

I just got an email from Mark letting me know that his company FM Global will be matching his donation.


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2012)

It turns out that the firm I work for designed the office for the charity this ride supports.


----------



## Nick (May 24, 2012)

Donated! Good luck!


----------



## MR. evil (May 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> Donated! Good luck!



Thanks Nick! :beer:

That was very generous of you.


----------



## MR. evil (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the donation  o3Jeff!


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Just got my first donation (and a very generous one at that) from Marc Moseley of all people. I guess all those years of Randi and I giving him donations to ride in the PanMass Challenge came back in a good way.
> 
> I just got an email from Mark letting me know that his company FM Global will be matching his donation.



Marc is good people.  Glad to hear he's still around.


----------



## MR. evil (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the donation Brian!


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Thanks for the donation Brian!



You better give him those Juicy 5 for spare parts now!


----------



## MR. evil (May 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Marc is good people.  Glad to hear he's still around.



He actually got married last year......I'm thinking mail order bride or she is recovering from a massive head injury 

Seriously Marc is a great guy. In addition to this he also rides in the PanMass Challenge every year which has a HUGE fund raising minimum and he also came out this way a couple of years ago to participate in a charity mountain bike ride to bennifit a good friend of fellow AZr Paul


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2012)

$125 more to meet your goal! How much do you need to get the riding jersey?


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> $125 more to meet your goal! How much do you need to get the riding jersey?



Where's your donation page?  You're riding, right??


----------



## MR. evil (May 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> $125 more to meet your goal! How much do you need to get the riding jersey?



Actually only need $25 more to meet my goal. The $100 donation from Marc company hasn't cleared yet so it doesn't show on my public donation page. When I view the page my total shows as $325.

I'm not sure how much you need to raise to get the jersey, isn't that big a deal to me. I pick $350 as my goal because it seemed like a decent number and was more than the $200 minimum. I am actually hoping to break $500 to $600.


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Where's your donation page?  You're riding, right??



I want to, should hopefully know if I can early next week.


----------



## MR. evil (May 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I want to, should hopefully know if I can early next week.



If you can do the ride your welcome to join team Tecton Architects


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2012)

I recieved a donation this weekend from a John C. I am assuming its someone here on AZ as I don't know anyone by that name. 

Thanks John C. !!!


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2012)

Up to $450 in donations ($350 confirmed & $100 pending) and  I still have sent out an email to my office or hit up the family yet. Emails going out to the office tomorrow and a separate email to the family soon after.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

3 more days. See you all there!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

BTW - There's going to be an after party open to anyone, so even if you wuss out on riding you can still come and have fun.  Food, live music, rail jam, etc...

I expect to see o3jeff there getting his jib on.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 13, 2012)

You working the event B?

I think I am up to $575 in donations at the moment. Would like to break $750, still have a few days.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> You working the event B?



I heard Bvibert is doing it on his mountain bike.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> BTW - There's going to be an after party open to anyone, so even if you wuss out on riding you can still come and have fun.  Food, live music, rail jam, etc...
> 
> I expect to see o3jeff there getting his jib on.


Need to get my 6th day on skis in this year!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> You working the event B?
> 
> I think I am up to $575 in donations at the moment. Would like to break $750, still have a few days.





o3jeff said:


> I heard Bvibert is doing it on his mountain bike.



Yes, I'm working the event.  I was considering trying to do the shorter route on my FS MTB if I wasn't though.

Nice work on the donations Tim.  See you there!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2012)

Good ride today. The 50K didn't seem long enough so my group took a little detour to go climb this really big hill we heard about. Ended up doing 73K or 45.5 miles in just under 3 hours. Im pretty beat, will write more later.

Props to SkiSunDown for pulling out all the stops as ussual and hosting one hell of an event.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice work putting in the extra bonus miles Tim! Good seeing you again. It seemed like a really good event from my perspective. 

You gonna do the fugitive mud run. At the end of July? That looks like it's going to be a real good time!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Nice work putting in the extra bonus miles Tim! Good seeing you again. It seemed like a really good event from my perspective.
> 
> You gonna do the fugitive mud run. At the end of July? That looks like it's going to be a real good time!



It was a really great event and I will defiantly do it again next year. May even do the 100k next year. 

Not sure about the mud run. I have already committed to do the Rugged Maniac in Southwick in September. Not sure I'm up for 2 of those types of events. But if someone gets a team AlpineZone together I may do it


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice job Tim!

How was it to ride in a group? I really need to try and ride with a group of people so when I do one of these rides I don't cause the pile up!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Nice job Tim!
> 
> How was it to ride in a group? I really need to try and ride with a group of people so when I do one of these rides I don't cause the pile up!



For most of the ride my group was only 3 people, as many as 5 people for a little while. Like you I ride alone and was worried about riding in a group. But it was a lot of fun and much easier than riding solo. We kept a much faster pace than when I ride solo with what felt like less effort. I felt liked could really attack the climbs because my legs felt fresher. 

I need to go onto MapMyride.com and map out the ride we did with our 13 mile 'detour. We didn't realize we took a wrong turn on route 8 onto the 100K route until after a nice 4 to 5 mile climb followed by a couple going down and then crossing the Mass border. We then turned around and rode about 6.5 back to our route.

I felt really strong most of the ride and stayed out in front of the group for most of the ride. Felt really good all the way to the last 1/2 mile heading up the SkiSunDown access road. That last hill took its took on many riders. When I was going up it seemed like most everyone bonked about 20 feet after the photographer and was walking, including my team mate Jeff and this kid Jordan that rode with us about 90% of the ride. Even a group of the 100K riders was walking. I dropped it down into a really low gear and suffered up that dam hill. As I passed people walking they cheered my on and told me not to give up. A small group of  100k riders that were walking were yelling and screaming at me to keep going even though I wanted to quit. That kind of comradire was awesome and got me to the top of that last hill. 

I am defiantly going to do this ride again next year! The riding around SkiSunDown is great and will be back very soon for a road rode in that area. We should meet up there sometime Jeff.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2012)

VERY tired this morning!!!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2012)

Did you run an app on your phone for the ride, avg speed, elevation?


----------

